# Look 695 chainrings?



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The chainrings both mount behind the spider. How is it done?
Does Look provide extra long chainring bolts with the 695 Module?


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Standard bolts...*

I even broke one during installation (twisted the head off) and just grabbed another I had laying around - worked fine.

Joe


----------

